# If could only pick one book on creation?



## thistle93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi! If you could only pick one book on creation what would it be?

Also any other recommendations. I am looking for a few books that are not highly technical scientifically but more theological in tone and ones that show the folly of evolution given how everything fits together and works in such harmony (both nature and animal/human bodies) that it takes more faith to believe these things occur by accident rather than caused by hand of God. Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## J. Dean (Sep 14, 2012)

John' MacArthur's Battle for the Beginning. Very well done book.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Sep 14, 2012)

The Book of Genesis, likely written by Moses.



:heshootshescores:


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 14, 2012)

After Constantlyreforming's pick, I'd recommend: _Creation And Change: Genesis 1.1 - 2.4 in the Light of Changing Scientific Paradigms_: Douglas Kelly: 9781857922837: Amazon.com . He takes the Biblical 6-day view, yet is informed as to current scholarship and science.

Matthew, the reason I'm recommending so many of the books you ask concerning, is that I used to run a (reformed) Christian bookstore, and was the librarian of a Christian lending library. It looks like you're building a library for yourself – to serve your church.


P.S. From a recent thread, this gentleman has good info (and a book published – see in his signature) you may be interested in: http://www.puritanboard.com/f60/thinking-about-evolution-73354/index2.html#post937537


----------



## Brother John (Sep 14, 2012)

Constantlyreforming said:


> The Book of Genesis, likely written by Moses.
> 
> 
> 
> :heshootshescores:



Beat me to it


----------



## J. Dean (Sep 14, 2012)

Brother John said:


> Constantlyreforming said:
> 
> 
> > The Book of Genesis, likely written by Moses.
> ...


I think he was referring to books outside of Scripture, boys


----------

